# Fly Rod vs. Center Pin



## seapro

I'm looking to invest in either a fly rod and reel or a center pin for steelhead fishing. I don't understand the difference in the two though. What do you use a center pin for? From what I can gather its for float fishing?? What would be the benefit of a center pin over a spinning outfit? Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## steelheader007

You need to spend the time and look at some float fishing web sites. There are thousands of messages on message boards covering this exact thing.


----------



## Fishaholic69

from what I get a fly rod and a centerpin r both 2 different things. someone correct me if I am wrong. I don't think you have a fly line on a centerpin. there is no drag on one and you use your palm as drag. plus its made for float fishing with a float using spawn sacks and stuff. instead of flies and stuff.. fly fishing is for fishing dry flies, nymphs, and streamers. etc my opinion and this is mine alone is that ever since I tried fly fishing I never wanted to fish regular again? I am addicted or something. not knocking spin cast at all. its just that I like the fly fishing. you actually take fishing to a whole different level. you worry about the insects and water speed and casting/mending, actually playing a fish.. then after the 1st catch you r hooked thenyou get into fly tying and.... well sorry I got off the subject. anyways I think thats the difference of fly fishing and centerpinning.


----------



## Mepps3

Fishaholic69 said:


> from what I get a fly rod and a centerpin r both 2 different things. someone correct me if I am wrong. I don't think you have a fly line on a centerpin. there is no drag on one and you use you palm. plus its made for float fishing with a bobber using spawn sacks and stuff. instead of flies and stuff.. fly fishing is for fishing dry flies, nymphs, and streamers. my opinion and mine alone is ever since I tried fly fishing I never wanted to fish regular again? I am addicted or something. not knocking spin cast at all just like the fly fishing. you actually take fishing to a whole different level. you worry about the insects and water speed. then you get into fly tying. well sorry I got off the subject. anyways thats the difference of fly fishing and centerpinning.


I know some center pin fisherman who only drift flies  . A center pin will out fish a fly rod for one simple reason. A center pin is in the the fishes strike zone much longer. I caught a steelhead on a 70 yard drift last week for example. My average drift is 40 yards. A fly fisherman will be lucky to get 10-15 yards in the strike zone. 

Here is a couple good links about the center pin:

http://www.flyandfloatfishing.com/centerpin.htm

http://www.questoutdoors.net/skills/centerpin/


----------



## riverKing

as mepps said pinning is probably the best way to get a very long drift, i have heard of guys in michigan streams fishing 100yd drifts in those bigger rivers. because of the long limber rod you have very good control over where your line is and what its doing. it is also a very effective way to fight big fish again because of the long rod but also because of the direct power you get with the reel. with the streams we have in ohio you could get away with either type though personaly fly fishing is my favorite way to fish, and it is truly addicting. if you plan on making a trip to bigger rivers i would get a pin or a spey but in ohio the water just isn't that big or fast. also pinning is typically just used for drifting livebaits in rivers, and though i dont know what all they are capable of i think a fly rod may be more versitile.
check out what steelheader007 said about the pinning forums, they will have alot more info about pinning presentations and casts


----------



## Mepps3

riverKing said:


> as mepps said pinning is probably the best way to get a very long drift, i have heard of guys in michigan streams fishing 100yd drifts in those bigger rivers. because of the long limber rod you have very good control over where your line is and what its doing. it is also a very effective way to fight big fish again because of the long rod but also because of the direct power you get with the reel. with the streams we have in ohio you could get away with either type though personaly fly fishing is my favorite way to fish, and it is truly addicting. if you plan on making a trip to bigger rivers i would get a pin or a spey but in ohio the water just isn't that big or fast. also pinning is typically just used for drifting livebaits in rivers, and though i dont know what all they are capable of i think a fly rod may be more versitile.
> check out what steelheader007 said about the pinning forums, they will have alot more info about pinning presentations and casts


Fly fishing is not the most versitile way to catch steel. I can catch steelhead on Rocky at a flow of 500-600 cfs and can drift the head, belly and tail of a pool in one drift  (try that with a fly rod). Ohio tribs are big enough for the center pin. I know a few fly fisherman who converted to the pin because it out performs while still using just fly's and no live bait. I'm not knocking fly fishing as a method and or art for catching steelhead. Anyone who thinks they can just pick up a center pin and catch fish is dreaming. The casting IMHO is harder to learn then a fly rod. Goto the links in my post above and enjoy.


----------



## Janus

> can drift the head, belly and tail of a pool in one drift


I hope you are the type to yell "Coming through!!" when others are within 100 yrds of you


----------



## Mepps3

Janus said:


> I hope you are the type to yell "Coming through!!" when others are within 100 yrds of you


Today I had the river to myself considering is was to cold for most


----------



## seapro

Now remember I'm not very educated here but how does the center pin differ from a spinning outfit? Seems like I can drift fish a long distance with the spinning gear. What am I missing here? Seems like either method, fly or pinning is more physically involving and I like that aspect of it! Thanks


----------



## Mepps3

seapro said:


> Now remember I'm not very educated here but how does the center pin differ from a spinning outfit? Seems like I can drift fish a long distance with the spinning gear. What am I missing here? Seems like either method, fly or pinning is more physically involving and I like that aspect of it! Thanks


It is a lot easier to keep your line off the water with a pin. Your float will take line off the reel  as it drifts. I have zero line on the water as the float goes down river. No mending of line. Try to keep adding line to a spinning rig as it drifts down river. This is called trotting to a certain degree. You want your float tilted slightly up stream so your bait leads. Here is a good read on trotting: http://www.riverrunsrods.com/forum/index.php/topic,993.0.html


----------



## seapro

Mepps3 - Thanks, now that was some good information! Learned alot about the differences. If any of this info helps me, I might just let you go fishing with me at some point. LOL


----------



## Mepps3

seapro said:


> Mepps3 - Thanks, now that was some good information! Learned alot about the differences. If any of this info helps me, I might just let you go fishing with me at some point. LOL


I will be waiting


----------



## erieflyguy

Simply put, you can achieve longer drifts with a centerpin, with a fly rod, your drifts will have to be more precise.

Both are very effective, the pin is much better for drifting the deeper pools this time of year, but nothing beats a fly rod in the spring.


----------



## Mepps3

erieflyguy said:


> Simply put, you can achieve longer drifts with a centerpin, with a fly rod, your drifts will have to be more precise.
> 
> Both are very effective, the pin is much better for drifting the deeper pools this time of year, but nothing beats a fly rod in the spring.


Actually a lot of the fish I have caught recently have been in the tailout's at a depth of 1-2 feet . I can drift shallow water with a center pin very well by "trotting". Also I can pick off fish in the spring very easily but don't like to fish for the spawners that I can see. By trotting I can actually dance a fly right in the face of the steelhead forever until it hits it out of anger


----------



## liquidsoap

The drifts on a centerpin are great.
But that is not why I use it.
Fshing with a centerpin is just so much more fun than any other style of fishing I have done. It really is not even close.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Pinning is great but you can't tight line fast water as well. Thats my favorite. I actually hate using a float but I do it when I have to. I have been out fished many times by pinners and I thin of myself as pretty good when it comes to fly fishing. I do very well in warmer fast flowing water, not slack pools. PS I fish a fly logic flp 9' carbon fiber blank, and love every second of it.


----------



## Steelie Junkie

> Both are very effective, the pin is much better for drifting the deeper pools this time of year, but nothing beats a fly rod in the spring.


I've caught a lot of dropbacks and jacks in the spring using my centerpin. During that time, most anglers often pass up fishing deeper water. Dropbacks are very aggressive as they feed to build up lost fat reserves from the spawn.

I would rather catch a bunch of jacks than some beat up 10# male that fights the same as a water logged boot. 

Personally, I don't fish redds because its not sporting. The fish's main purpose is to spawn and it sicken me to see anglers snag and line fish stacked behind a hen.


----------



## Riverman

The truth is that Fly fishing, Centerpin fishing, and Spin casting are all totally different and and all good one time or another. If you want to fish a 100 yards down stream a centerpin is the answer, if you can see the fish the fly rod is usually the best answer and if you want to cast lures you'll need a spin caster.

They all have their place! Buy a good fly or float rod that is 10' long and carry a spinning, a centerpin and a fly reel with you and you'll be set for whatever mother nature lays in your path. It might not be the perfect reel to rod marriage but nothing ever is. Maybe even take a couple BulletBobbers in case you need to sneak your bait or lure into a tough or distant location.


----------



## archman

I doubt Mepps is doing 100 yard drifts with people downstream of him.


----------



## Mepps3

archman said:


> I doubt Mepps is doing 100 yard drifts with people downstream of him.



If nobody is around I will drift 100 yards


----------



## kruggy1

I fly fish for steelhead but always wondered about how centerpinning worked! Looks kind of like spey fishing, wouldnt mind trying either one someday. I got to know if you got a big fish on and no drag other then your hand, what do you guys do so you dont burn a hole in your hand..lol ? Thanks


----------



## jojopro

The biggest advantage of using a centerpin is in the presentation of your offering. Surface currents are generally faster than the current at or near the bottom (where your bait/fly is). In an uncontrolled free drift your float/indicator usually drifts along the surface at a faster rate than your offering below, thus your offering is dragged along by your float at a faster than natural rate rather than being pushed by the current. When your offering is being dragged behind your float/indicator the fish will see your leader/tippet and shot before your offering and they may be spooked out of biting. With a centerpin you have total control of how fast or slow your offering drifts, and thus you are able to present it to the fish more naturally. Check the following illustrations. The first gives an example of a free drift such as what would be achieved with a spincast or fly rod, and the second shows a properly trotted centerpin presentation. 

To me though, the best thing about the centerpin is how much fun it is fighting a fish on a reel with no drag. On a centerpin reel you must 'be the drag' nneh nneh nneh nneh nneeeeehhh  by applying just the right amount of pressure to the spool with your fingers or palm.

John


----------



## gsteel

kruggy1 said:


> I fly fish for steelhead but always wondered about how centerpinning worked! Looks kind of like spey fishing, wouldnt mind trying either one someday. I got to know if you got a big fish on and no drag other then your hand, what do you guys do so you dont burn a hole in your hand..lol ? Thanks



Nothing at all like spey fishing. If you want numbers go pin. If you want to catch steel the most rewarding way, go spey. "Catching steel on a pin, so easy a caveman can do it." Thats some guys signature on another forum. Numbers are for phones not fishing.


----------



## Riverman

John,

I'll assume that you need to test the speed up close to see that it is working the way you want and that if the current speed changes during the voyage you need to judge based on the pull or angle of the float or something to know when to let to let line out faster or slower. If you kept the line to tight your bait would be trailing on the surface in fast currents even with the weights. If you let it out to fast you could scare the fish like you stated. I like the idea and always like a new challenge and will definately try one this year.

You could add DIRECTIONAL - PLANER/FLOAT/BOBBER/INDICATOR to your diagram. I'll try some clear ones to change drift lanes not the green/orange ones like shown in this video.


----------



## jojopro

No, catching steelhead on a pin is not necessarily easy. Learning how to cast, trot, and fight fish on a pin is very difficult. I've never fished a fly rod but I've talked to several anglers who have fished both fly rod and centerpin that said mastering the pin is far more complicated. There are more components that come into play fishing a pin. To make a perfect presentation you need to trot at just the right speed, select the proper shotting pattern for the water being fished, and know the right float to use and how to read it. As I had already mentioned, what I love best about the pin is the challenge of fighting fish without the aid of a mechanical drag. Learning how to play fish on the pin was quite difficult for me, I lost my first 8 hookups before I was finally able to land one on the pin. You must apply just the right amount of pressure to the spool, too much and your leader snaps, too little and you lose tension allowing the fish to become unhooked. Fishing with my centerpin is by far the most enjoyable form of fishing I've ever done, and that has nothing to do with numbers but rather the challenges involved.

John


----------



## gsteel

Lets not make this difficult. Casting is different. Everything is hard at first. Picking a float is common sense, as well as shot pattern. Trotting isnt hard to understand either. Keep it slower than the bubbles and you will be fine. In fighting the fish with no drag gives you all the control you could want.


----------



## reo

Simply put, I fish to feel the pull of the fish on the end of my line. There are other reasons but that is far and above #1.

I use the center pin, spinning gear and fly rod. Each has its time and place. To LIMIT yourself to any one is doing yourself a dis-service. If you do only one and look down on other methods because they are not the method you choose or enjoy the most, is short sighted. IMHO

Have a nice day.

reo


----------



## Brian.Smith

All this talk about drag and fighting fish makes me want to catch some chrome.


----------



## Mepps3

Brian.Smith said:


> All this talk about drag and fighting fish makes me want to catch some chrome.



I will be fishing by 4:00 :G gotta love the time change.


----------



## kruggy1

That wasnt just simply put but nicley put, I have to agree with you Reo.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Reo hit it on the head. JUST FISH and have fun.


----------



## jojopro

reo said:


> Simply put, I fish to feel the pull of the fish on the end of my line. There are other reasons but that is far and above #1.


Absolutely! Right on Reo.

A fisherman is a fisherman, is a fisherman, no matter what method you use to do it. I don't care what setup someone uses or how much it costs, if they are a good sportsman/woman then they are allright in my book. 

I was arguing the statement of centerpinning being so simple so as to not mislead anyone thinking that you can just pick up a pin and instantly catch tons of chrome every time out. As Gsteel said "Everything is hard at first". 

John


----------

